# Ryanair Boarding Pass - Name mis-spelling



## Daddy (13 Jun 2013)

How strict are Ryanair on this !

Flights booked for next week for the family and one of the boarding passes for the kids has an additional letter in the middle surname in error.

I hope it's ok !

Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Jun 2013)

There is mention in this thread of a 'chat' option on the site and a free name change being made but it would appear to be gone off the site now.  Suppose you could keep a look out for it in case it appears back.


----------



## Sumatra (13 Jun 2013)

In the rush to process passengers I wonder would they actually notice such a slight error.


----------



## Delboy (13 Jun 2013)

I once spelled a cousin's surname wrong... O'Donoghue instead of O'Donohoe.
I rang Ryanair in advance and they said it would'nt be an issue. And it was'nt


----------



## EvilDoctorK (14 Jun 2013)

+1 - Officially I believe you're allowed to have a letter or two wrong  ... and as noted in practice they are never going to notice this so don't worry about it


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Jun 2013)

cashier said:


> Glad to report Ryanair LIVE Chat is back on the site.



Don't see it now  www.ryanair.com


----------



## joeysully (18 Jun 2013)

I have my name misspelled on my passport. There is only 1 L instead of 2 in my surname. 
I mostly use the one L name when booking but have flown several places with 2 L's and an air lingus check in attendant in Boston was the only one to notice, Ever 

I guess I should get it updated but im not sure if it was my mistake or the passport office


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Jun 2013)

cashier said:


> I don't know, it was there when I posted yesterday surely other posters have seen it.



They say that's the worst time when you start seeing 'Live Chat'   only jokin', they may be testing it out at certain times of the day perhaps if the phone lines get too busy.  Maybe your computer has a little Michael O'Leary gremlin


----------



## rustbucket (19 Jun 2013)

cashier said:


> At this stage I wouldn't be surprised if they is a Ryanair gremlin in there as I book so many tickets with them!
> 
> Anyway I am not losing my marbles as the LIVE CHAT does exist even though it is sporadic.
> 
> ...



Im surprised they dont charge for it yet


----------



## paddy19 (9 Jul 2013)

*Ryanair getting much more civilised... wrong name on reservation.*

I screwed up booking a flight for my uncle.
Put in my name rather than his!
Didn't spot the wrong name on the confirmation email.

£100 to change ahhhhh...

Range the reservations number.

Told him I booked these flights regularly for the uncle, he checked my reservation history and changed it for £10. 

Ryanair are trying to stop touts reselling tickets by making it uneconomic.

If you made a genuine error and don't get huffy with them you stand a good chance of getting it changed for a minimum fee.

So to all the naysayers who knock Ryanair, get a life or fly BA or lufty or whatever Government sponsored racket and leave Ryanair alone.


----------



## Sunny (9 Jul 2013)

paddy19 said:


> I screwed up booking a flight for my uncle.
> Put in my name rather than his!
> Didn't spot the wrong name on the confirmation email.
> 
> ...



Nice one. You probably just cost some customer service agent their job if Mick is an AAM reader!


----------

